# A good depilatory cream for upper lip area??



## Colorlicious (Aug 7, 2007)

hey ladies i just wanted to see in ur opinion what was the best depilatory cream for the moustache area would be?? i hate waxing and it hurts like hell, so i'm taking an alternative route, any suggestions?? thanks ladies!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

Have you tried bleaching instead?


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 7, 2007)

I use Surgi Cream Depilatory. It works pretty well, I have tried both the sensitive skin version and the regular and I think the sensitive one is more suited to my skin (the regular is a little too strong for me), but I have to leave the sensitive on for longer, like maybe 11 minutes instead of 8 or 9.

Good luck!


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2007)

i burned the crap out of myself with cream hair removers! left me with an awful rash. i wonder if magic shave (the one the use for men) would work? it's made for the face, although it is for men. i just use one of those little facial shavers you can get at the beauty supply for a couple of dollars. works great on unibrows as well!


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried bleaching instead? actually yes i have once, and i hated how the golden hairs glissened in the sun lol, since i'm more darker skin, i feel like it shows more

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Surgi Cream Depilatory. It works pretty well, I have tried both the sensitive skin version and the regular and I think the sensitive one is more suited to my skin (the regular is a little too strong for me), but I have to leave the sensitive on for longer, like maybe 11 minutes instead of 8 or 9.
Good luck!

hmm cool, can u buy this at local stores or at like a beauty place?


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

i actually dont wax....but there is another technique called threading, where a thread is used to remove the hair....

much less painful, doesnt "pull" the skin that means less wrinkles later on..

not many people know how to do this though....


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 8, 2007)

some good suggestions, ladies- the one I have been using is too harsh I think so I am going to try one of these


----------



## erica_D (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been trying since middle school to figure out the easiest way to fix this problem area. I started with bleaching and had the same problem as you, the little blonde hairs didnt look any better than before i started. then i started to wax but between the accidental burns and acne breakouts i finally just settled on using what monniej mentioned, the facial razors... usually they're used to trim eyebrows and work great for both things. It's cheap and easy until i can afford to go after some laser hair removal.

best of luck!


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GEM5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually dont wax....but there is another technique called threading, where a thread is used to remove the hair....much less painful, doesnt "pull" the skin that means less wrinkles later on..

not many people know how to do this though....

i do know about threading, i've been getting my eyebrows threaded for 6 yrs now, but that hurts like a mother#@$%# around that area b/c it's so sensitive, but thanks though!

Originally Posted by *erica_D* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been trying since middle school to figure out the easiest way to fix this problem area. I started with bleaching and had the same problem as you, the little blonde hairs didnt look any better than before i started. then i started to wax but between the accidental burns and acne breakouts i finally just settled on using what monniej mentioned, the facial razors... usually they're used to trim eyebrows and work great for both things. It's cheap and easy until i can afford to go after some laser hair removal.
best of luck!

wouldnt the hair get thicker and blacker and worse?? lol i'm just afraid it's gonna look like i'm a guy that shaves!(u know how the skin gets thicker and tough) haha but i'm pretty sure u wouldnt be doin if it was like that so, i dunno!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 8, 2007)

u could also try a cream that i use, its called marzeena and it heaps cheap!!! im not sure if u can get a sensitive one tho, as this does burn the lip and leaves a lil redness, so i usually apply a good face moisturizer to that area.

U only have to leav it on for 2-3 mins as any longer it wil burn, trust me i found out the hard way lol!!

It is also a hair retardent and only needs to be used once a week for it to stop growing back!! U can also buy the same product but for legs etc, the facials one for lips can also be used for eyebrows and bikini area!! i think it retails about 7 bucks for the larger leg one!! dunno if i can get it there tho


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate waxing my upper lip.........I swear the hair comes back darker and thicker........I just use sally hansen cream facial hair remover....just be sure to keep an eye on the time


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 11, 2007)

I need to try one too because waxing hurts and while I love threading for the eyebrows I'm not brave enough to try upper lip.


----------



## NYchic (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to use those creams, they are cheap and convenient but they are bad for your skin. It leaves marks! And waxing breaks me out. So, I do threading. I get my eyebrows threaded and my upper lip. Sometimes my whole face just to get that clean hairless feeling. I HATE facial hair, unfortunately I am cursed with it because I have dark hair. Anyways I do threading twice a month, it's mostly Indians that do it and they are really good, especially with the eyebrow shape. Threading can give you a great eyebrow shape. Give it a try, and it's quick!


----------



## macupjunkie (Aug 13, 2007)

Can anyone here give me some tips and advice when waxing, I've already posted about it a while ago. For the past couple of times I wax, it always leaves red marks that turns into scars and peeled/waxed of skin (ouch




) I never use to happen so what's wrong? am I letting the strip sit too long so the wax bonds to my skin instead of the hair? I'm so scared to wax because it leaves me wtih peeled skin which leads to weeks of scarring.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I prefer to have it done by a pro. Supercuts has an awesome product they put on afterward,the redness is usually gone within 30 min


----------



## Nonnie12kb (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there, I have tried them all...at 52 years old, I still have trouble with the hairs on the lip and chin. I know this sounds dumb, but......how do you do the Threading???? What is it exactly? Thanks from an old timer.


----------

